

Report: Al Gore’s CurrentTV Offered $100 Million For Digg In 2006 - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/14/report-al-gores-currenttv-offered-100-million-for-digg-in-2006/

======
ojbyrne
Sooo.. that's basically a third-hand report (since Sarah presumably wasn't at
the meeting). Techcrunch really sucks lately.

